# Critter Nation - As Separate Cages?



## Meloncholy (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello -

I was curious if the critter nation could be used to keep genders apart but..kind of together in a easy to manage way if its the double stacked.
My first instinct is that it could be super easy for accidental litters, but it looks as if the chance is about the same as them getting out of any cage, as long as both doors (top and bottom) aren't open with ratties hanging out.
Would the double even be able to close off in the middle section? Its hard to tell from most pictures.

It doesn't seem like the best idea, but I was curious if some people use it for that purpose and their experiences with it.


Thanks.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Yeah! The CN comes with a ladder that you can lift and lock onto the bottom cage's ceiling and it will effectively block off the top & bottom sections securely.  A lot of people on here do that with their CNs. 

I have my Feisty Ferret separated into two sections, but I didn't have the ladder that CN comes with so I had to DIY it with linoleum flooring. Works like a charm! No way any oops litters can happen over here unless I leave all the doors open.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with Jbird! You could also lay down any flat piece of thick plastic (like a cutting board), or spare wire mesh on top of the opening.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a CN that I use for both genders. On top of keeping the center ladder closed, I switched the bottom and top trays so the tray with the hole in it is on the bottom. That way the rats have no means of coming into contact with each other through the center of the cage. I used to keep the hole blocked off with a piece of cardboard, until one of my female rats managed to push it out of the way and escape through the grating on the bottom. I have since blocked the hole off with a flat slab of granite, it's very heavy and the rats can't move it. However to be safe, I keep my boys on the bottom now because the grating on the bottom is wider set than the rest of the cage and if they somehow did manage to push the granite slab out of the way, they'd be too big to fit through whereas my females obviously can squeeze through.


----------



## Meloncholy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahh! Honestly not the answers I was expecting.
That's also a wonderful idea, Cindr. The more things to prevent it, the better.


Already got too excited and ordered one  Ratties about to go through a move!


----------

